# GSG Offers Hotronix Fusion Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the most versatile heat presses on the market is the Hotronix Fusion, available from GSG. It can be used as a swingaway or a draw press. Offered in 110v, it features an EZ-On platen that provides 360 degree access to the bottom platen making it easier than ever before to slip on T-shirts, sweat shirts, and jackets. You no longer need a pad or pillow for bulky items or apparel with zippers or pockets. 

Another unique feature on the Fusion is a touch LCD screen. On its display you can digitally set the time, temperature, and pressure. It has dual time settings for two-step applications, preset programs, and an energy-saving sleep mode. There is a production cycle counter, and it comes in Fahrenheit or Centigrade measurements. 

This tough machine has a cast-in tubular heating element every 2 inches to ensure no cold spots and a high-quality cast aluminum framework. The heat platen is a sturdy ¾ inch thick and interchangeable platens to do odd-shape items are available. 

The machine is UL/ULC/CE RoHS compliant and comes in 110v or 220v models. There is a lifetime warranty on the heating element, a five-year warranty on the framework, a two-year warranty on the circuit board, and a one-year warranty on parts and labor. 

To find out more, go to GoGSG | FUSION 120 VOLT Hotronix

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

